# Boca Grande and jig fishermen



## marc (May 21, 2004)

I know its been going on for a while over in Boca, but whats yalls take? Should breakaway jigs be banned for tarpon? I've used them in Texas and not once have they foul hooked a tarpon.

interesting discussion...
http://www.projecttarpon.com/forums/showthread.php?tid=66&page=1


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not for banning any style of fishing or lure for tarpon fishing. Jig fishing in boca Grande Pass requires boats to be directly above the tarpon schools. This type of fishing make it almost impossible for any other technique to be used while boats are jig fishing. If just one boat drops a jig on a school of tarpon then everyone else must do the same because it will drve the fish to the bottom. Jig fishing in boca Grande Pass is only effective in 30ft or deeper. If the tarpon in less then 30ft then casting live bait is better. A lot of times an inexperienced jig fisherman will see a boat working a pod of fish in 20-30 ft of water on the edge of the pass and they will come drop a jig on the fish and will ruin it for everyone else.

When the tarpon are holding in 40-80ft of water jig fishing is a very effective technique. The problem is a lot of jig fishermen will not take the time to buy or catch live bait. When the tarpon move into the shallower parts of the pass they jig guys will continue to jig fish because they don't have any other choice. My advice is that if you only have jigs when come into Boca Grande Pass, then its best for everyone if you only fish in 35 ft or deeper.


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

i thought it was the use of lead that was causing the ban on jig heads. i saw a show about florida and the abandoned lead that was on the bottom of area that was beingn fished for tarpon was causing some to argue the use of break-away jig heads


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Blackwater21 said:


> I'm not for banning any style of fishing or lure for tarpon fishing. Jig fishing in boca Grande Pass requires boats to be directly above the tarpon schools. This type of fishing make it almost impossible for any other technique to be used while boats are jig fishing. If just one boat drops a jig on a school of tarpon then everyone else must do the same because it will drve the fish to the bottom. Jig fishing in boca Grande Pass is only effective in 30ft or deeper. If the tarpon in less then 30ft then casting live bait is better. A lot of times an inexperienced jig fisherman will see a boat working a pod of fish in 20-30 ft of water on the edge of the pass and they will come drop a jig on the fish and will ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> When the tarpon are holding in 40-80ft of water jig fishing is a very effective technique. The problem is a lot of jig fishermen will not take the time to buy or catch live bait. When the tarpon move into the shallower parts of the pass they jig guys will continue to jig fish because they don't have any other choice. My advice is that if you only have jigs when come into Boca Grande Pass, then its best for everyone if you only fish in 35 ft or deeper.


 Good info and Thank You.
:texasflagI miss the Silver Kings


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

bbl58 said:


> i thought it was the use of lead that was causing the ban on jig heads. i saw a show about florida and the abandoned lead that was on the bottom of area that was beingn fished for tarpon was causing some to argue the use of break-away jig heads


The buildup of lead on the floor was the first argument that I heard years ago. Now seems like it has changed to foul hooking and spooking fish. I'm not from there... just been reading about it.

What groups sill want the jigs banned?


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

"break away" tackle including jigs have been banned in Boca Grande Pass for several years. The jigs that are now used are non break away.

The "drift boat" guides have always claimed that the jig is a "snagging" devices. The drift boats also used "break away" lead on their rigs prior the the "break way" ban.


----------

